# r4ishopper.com down



## fossda (Feb 18, 2012)

is it down for anyone else, or just me?when will it be up again?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 18, 2012)

It's not just you!

No idea when it will be back up, if ever.


----------



## fossda (Mar 31, 2012)

r4ishopper.com is still down. that sucks.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 31, 2012)

If you need an alternative UK dealer then i can recommend http://www.cheapr4i.com/

Ordered a card from them Wednesday 28/3 late evening and received it Friday 30/3 morning, a top class service and cards are discounted and they also do free shipping

EDIT: Forgot to mention you need to put the code "ilove3ds" on the checkout page in the discount coupon box


----------

